# The Good Life....



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Maybe...for today anyway. lol

So I have a job interview next week. Might not sound too exciting, but for me, it means my independence and freedom...ok, it means I don't have to ask you know who for money. 

When we ended our marriage I told him I never wanted a penny from him, I caused a lot of suffering for him the last year of our marriage, and I guess I still feel pretty horrible about it. But, since I'm not working full-time, I've asked him to help out just until I get a full-time job, and then he's scott free. So I have graciously accepted the $40.00 here and there It's pretty ironic he that he is so supportive of me working now, we all know why.....have a nice trip with girlie in August hubby. grrr

ok, enough of that.....

a bottle of wine, and some down time..sans enfants tonight. Who knows maybe the guy I met at the landramat will stop by....:rofl: kidding.....but it's a neat place to meet people.


----------



## lost2011 (Dec 12, 2011)

Enjoy your wine and your weekend! grrrrr.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

Good luck with the job interview xx

Enjoy the wine.. Simple pleasures are the best x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

